# Guitarra electrica en remera



## ilcapo (Ene 9, 2014)

hola gente del foro hace un tiempo en el programa de guido kaczca se vio una guitarra electrica en su remera: 

http://www.eltrecetv.com.ar/todo-o-nada-2013/guido-kaczka-se-convirtio-en-jimi-hendrix_065911


asi que me llamo la atencion y busque algo de info por curiosidad  pero lo unico que encontre fue esto en youtube: 






alguien tiene alguna idea de como lo hacen ?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 9, 2014)

Hilos, pinturas conductores y mucha imaginacion... 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...rcuitos-electronicos-circuit-stickers-108318/


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 11, 2014)

esta muy interesante! gracias


----------

